# Presidential Proclomation Now in Effect Regarding The...2019-nCoV Virus...And Joe Biden Sticks His Foot in His Mouth...AGAIN !



## nononono (Feb 2, 2020)

*Joe Biden does NOT want to be President.....he was inserted into the Presidential Race to *
*give credence to the absolutely FALSE accusations made by the Whistleblower ( Eric Ciaramella ) 
so a narrative could be established that DISTRACTED from the United States money laundering 
being done thru the Ukraine......YES BOTH Parties are absolutely guilty of this MASSIVE scheme *
*that President Trump exposed !



Below is the link to the proclamation :
Below that is Joe Bidens latest " Foot in Mouth " moment :*










						Proclamation on Suspension of Entry as Immigrants and Nonimmigrants of Persons who Pose a Risk of Transmitting 2019 Novel Coronavirus | The White House
					

The United States has confirmed cases of individuals who have a severe acute respiratory illness caused by a novel (new) coronavirus ("2019-nCoV") ("the vi




					www.whitehouse.gov
				





*China Joe Accuses President Trump of “Fearmongering” Coronavirus Due to Suspension of Entry…*

                                   Posted on February 2, 2020                    by sundance 

In response to an escalating spread of the Coronavirus President Trump initiated a suspension of entry visa’s for persons traveling from China:  “_The entry into the United States, as immigrants or nonimmigrants, of all aliens who were physically present within the People’s Republic of China, excluding the Special Autonomous Regions of Hong Kong and Macau, during the 14-day period preceding their entry or attempted entry into the United States is hereby suspended and limited_”.

The travel restrictions went into effect at 5:00pm today.  Essentially President Trump is putting the health of Americans first. However, in an effort to politicize the Coronavirus, presidential candidate Joe Biden says travel entry restrictions are “hysteria, xenophobia and fear mongering”:

 “We have, right now, a crisis with the coronavirus,”
Biden said in Iowa Friday. “This is no time for Donald Trump’s record of hysteria and xenophobia – hysterical xenophobia – and fearmongering to lead the way instead of science.” 

*…And just like that Democrats become the party of pro-virus.*

You know the professional open-border democrats have lost their minds when they start defending the rights of a potentially deadly virus to enter the U.S.A.  Nuts.  Great job Joe.









*He' doing this on purpose......no ones this stupid at that level....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 3, 2020)

*He's............*


----------

